# Forza 3 Downloads



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey

I've just downloaded the free content from the new car pack, which gives you the chance to buy the Lotus 2 Eleven.

However I can't find it anywhere to purchase. Can anyone help?

Cheers


----------

